# Hooping Leather Biker Jackets



## Deric (Jan 10, 2008)

I have had several biker clubs approach me about embroidering designs on their leather vest. Has any one done this? How are you stablizing the vest without damaging the leather? Also several of the clubs wear bulletproof vest instead of the usual leather ones. Does anyone have any experience with those. Any help is greatly appreciated, i don't want to damage anyone's expensive clothing.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Look up Fast Frames - you use a sticky backing to hold the garment in place. You really can't use a hoop on leather without leaving a burn mark from the hoop.

I used the fast frames to hold a piece of vinyl I embroidered that I then made into a covering for my dashboard in my kit-car


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

The spray will not work, as the vest has a liner. You're not a biker I'm guessing. We have a big patch made and that is what you see on the back of the vest. It's a club patch, their colors. You would have to make the pacth first and then sew it on the vest. I was a biker up until March. And that's what I sell. Anyway, you'll need to be able to make the patch first.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

I was in a club for a while as well, and also we had our patches sewn on, not embroidered.


----------



## mmagdesigner (Apr 11, 2008)

WOW i had no idea there were so many people out there with cluber knowledge......i date one and yes it is just an emboidered patch that is sewn onto the vest....so who am i chatting with outlaws pistons angels mongols h.o.h. fugowis brothers??? just to name a few in my area


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd be glad to discuss it via PM, not a great idea to start that sort of discussion on this type of forum as we have multiple patch holders here.

Just my .02


----------



## mmagdesigner (Apr 11, 2008)

yeah yer probably right but i always wonder who i am brushing "shirt sleeves" with ya know? always have my curiosity up


----------



## Deric (Jan 10, 2008)

The only bike I have ever riden had pedals and some playing cards on the forks popping the spokes for a motor. I'm thinking about buying a bike but it would still be the kind with pedals.LOL I'm not a biker but it is very popular here in NC. So I need to do the complete design on an applique and then sew it on with a sewing machine? What about the bullet proof vest? I am assuming that it would have an opening somewhere so it could be laundered, that may give me a way to get it done. I haven't seen them yet so this is speculation. thanks for the replies.


----------



## dx2olson (Apr 1, 2008)

Deric.....My husband is a police officer and wears a bullet proof vest every day. His vest does have a lining that the body armour can be removed from so that the lining can be washed. Good luck! Deb


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

dx2olson said:


> Deric.....My husband is a police officer and wears a bullet proof vest every day. His vest does have a lining that the body armour can be removed from so that the lining can be washed. Good luck! Deb


 
It's not this kind of vest, it just looks like one. It's really just another leather vest. It also has a liner. If you are good with the sewing, you can take the liner out, sew on patch and re-sew the liner.


----------



## Deric (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone I will let you know how this goes


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I do alot of embroidered leather jackets I use hoops all the time. Put stablizer on the bottom and a round the top hoop that way you don't leave any marks on the leather. The lady that showed me this trick wraped her top hoop. I just lay it down were the hoop will be.


----------



## jssans (Sep 29, 2007)

I have done a lot of those leather bulletproof vest look a-likes. They have a lot of velcro on them. I hate embroidering directly on them. Thread & needle break bonanza! I always try & persuade the customers into doing patches.
Some of my customers aren't persuaded.
So I charge 20% more & baby sit 100,000 stitch designs fixing breaks every 10-20 minutes.

Fun Times.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Most of your clubs will want a patch. It's easy to take off if need be.


----------



## mmagdesigner (Apr 11, 2008)

sorry i have to interject here.....while laughingabout the whole washing thing(like that's gonna happen).......as long as it is embroidered on a seperate piece of fabric and sewn onto the vest they are going to be happy.....although i am really impressed with the hooping techniques i have been reading about sounds like there are some manageable ways to get this job done


----------



## gemais (Jan 27, 2008)

We used to wrap stabilzer around the hoops as well and that did the trick. We also do a lot of embroidery onto leather uppers that a shoe manufacturer supplies us with no problems. Although the uppers are thinner than the leather jackets.


----------



## Reeko (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a potential job for a motorcycle club and was wondering a couple things....

If I do embroider full back patches for the leather jackets...

1.) What would I charge for something like this?

2.) Do I make the patches on those plastic sheets?
(or is there a fabric that would be better for that?)

3.) Is it my resposibility to then sew this patch onto the jacket or do they do that themselves?

4.) If I am resposible for sewing the patch on, then how much should I charge extra for that?

Any info would be appreciated!!


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Reeko said:


> I have a potential job for a motorcycle club and was wondering a couple things....
> 
> If I do embroider full back patches for the leather jackets...
> 
> ...


The way I chargeis by the stitch count.
plastic sheets I hope you talking wash away stabalizer. I use that with cotton twill on top of it or nylon flag material. I don't sew the patches on to the jackets but I do sew directly on the jacket and no patch.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Deric - If you PM me I will send you tons of pictures. I hoop vests and jackets all day long and embroider directly into them - I also do patches called (Rockers) for those requiring them. I am a former member of an MC club (Blue Knights) and understand the previous mentioned about outlaw clubs. I know the different still vests to include the ones you mentioned and since those are the cheapest those are the ones I see the most. I do the following club types - SUV, VAN, Auto, MC, Bike (pedal), and Social (those without rides).


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Just about all jackets are lined. we remove the lining and the hooping is easier. unscrew the hoop all the way out, put it on the jacket and use a parchment between the leather and outer hoop. then screw the hoop tight. 

once you are done, unscrew the hoop and take the jacket to a Tailor to sew it up. we have a local one that does it for $5.


----------



## johnpttrsn (Aug 7, 2011)

I think using leather biker jackets is better for the bikers as this is comfortable and also having decent look for the bikers. I want to buy a leather biker jacket for my younger brother. He loves leather jackets.


_________________
leather biker jackets


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Yep, all of my bikers want patches. Full jacketbacks and leave just a small edge around the outline for them to sew it on. As for washing, all of my bikers usually soak them in beer to initiate them before sewing them on


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

I use the Hoop Tech clamps to hold the leather in place.. eliminates hoop burn , I have a hoop that does 13 x 9 which accomindates most jacket backs. I also have smaller clamps for smaller logos..


----------

